# USP Custom Combat threaded barrel



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Does the full size .45 USP have the same barrel as the USP Custom Combat? They are both .45, but Im wondering if the USP Tactical shares the same barrel. Im trying to find a threaded barrel for cheap , but Im not having any luck. If anyone knows anywhere to find one please PM me , or post back. Thanks all


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Yes, the USP .45 and custom combat .45 has the same bbl. The Tactical has a threaded one. If you are looking for one should post over in the want to buy area of hkpro.com (forum area). You should have some luck there...


----------

